# Top Kayak Porn



## Timmy (Oct 12, 2003)

Old Savage Promo Video and Paddle Quest.


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

*online Video or DVD...*

online Video or DVD...?


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

_One World_ by Ariss Films might take it.

Second place: _Valhalla_ (2-3 years ago and still kicks ass)

Same athletes, same filmakers. Funny how that works out. . .


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Falling Down, best movie ever.

then Liquid Lifestyles .. Wet Ones .. Dashboard Burrito .. Buck Fever .. Valhalla .. Nurpu .. 7 Rivers Expedition .. Amongst It


----------



## Surfpimp (Aug 12, 2004)

I just saw Twitch V and thought it was great.

I also like Burning Time alot.

I almost forgot Buck Fever, I bought it from CKS for $5. Great Porn!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

No question, hands down, film of the year = 7 Rivers Expedition. Valahalla is a classic IMO and Tim is right the old Savage promo video is sweet cause it has a lot of Colorado shots. Going back I also like Full-On becasue of all the NZ footage and rail grabs.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

Team C videos. No body does like those hard asses


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

I second team C.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Ditto on Fallin' Down - the best kayak flick ever. Valhalla for #2. Freshwater and Liquid Lifestyles following close.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

What about www.merelyafleshwound.com? 

Alex - never met you, but your site is pretty damn cool. Also - you're crazy.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Paddlebizzle... thanks... glad you enjoy the site!

The guys I paddle with have contributed greatly to the content of www.merelyafleshwound.com including video footage from Blutzski's "Wakyakin" DVD... which is another one of the all time greats of Kayak Porn.

Blutzski... when is Wakyakin going to be available in the stores?


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Would have agreed with all those movies...that is...until I saw the stuff from FoamieFun. Those little dudes tear it up!


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Alex - 
do you mean "Wehyakin?"

If so, that's a quick phone call away. I do work for both TGR and Ariss (though not in the same sentence). Let me know and I'll get the fix you need.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

New reign tops with a killer sound track, dont even have to turn on the TV sometimes when all you want is music. Bigger then rodeo is close behind as well. And in creek films, the original twich has it!!


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I dig Amped, great creeking, no playboating, timeless. Whenever I see old videos with playboating in them I FF thru it. How many times can you see somebody thro 50 ends?
Also I dig the music.

Steve.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Paddlebiz... TGR totally ripped off my sweet flick "Wackyaking" when they made "Wehyakin". They didn't even spell it right. At least it doesn't sound like you're hacking up a phlem ball when you ask for my sweet flick. And it's not just the title they ripped off but the footage looks oddly familiar too. If I grew sideburns like Brad Ludden you wouldn't be able to tell the two films apart. I think they just took a slightly different camera angle to make their drops look a little bigger than mine. Maybe it was their expensive 16mm cameras. I don't know, but but do they have a sweet railgrab off the 18 footer on OBJ in an RPM? DIDN"T THINK SO!

Alex. "Wackyakin" is in all the stores but is usually sold out cause of demand so they're hard to find. Seems like I see "Wehyakin" in the stores all the time. That should tell you something, huh!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Blutzski... my fav scene of Wakyourkin is the log rolling at the end. How can we specail order your vid?

Has anyone else out there watch Wakyakin?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

*What about No Big Names*

Those boys put together some great stuff before Twitch V (by Eric Link). Ben and Eric really had a great flick with No Big Names 2 (Amped) and 3 (Chasing the white demon). They run the Shit and in the middle of no where. If you are looking for playboating footage, you are out of luck.

White Album and Creatures of Habit also get props. It is nice to watch flicks that you can imagine yourself running some of the local drops in Colorado.

Those TGR boys just have a pretty sweet travel budget. Until someone pays me to go to Norway I can only dream and watch.

Just an opinion.

NH


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

New Reign, great video


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Blutski - what gives? I definitely want to see Wakyakin then - you should send me a copy with a Foamie and I'll even pay for it (funny how that works out). I think you should grow sideburns because Ron Jeremy does and that's cool.

Still - I stand my ground. I've worked with some of the best film companies, but www.merelyafleshwound.com definitely is one of the finest pieces of porn I've ever seen. That site takes alot of work!

While we're on the topic, I didn't get to see the clip from the winning kayak film at the Teva Games. Any one have thoughts?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

New Reign, those guys go big.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

The Doubleyouess. because it has clips of Big Ben Guska, it's free, and it will play tracks in your thumpin car stero.


----------



## ology (Mar 23, 2005)

im up for putting together an all colorado movie....kinda like colorado coolade 2 with all the new stuff. whatay'all think of that idea?
trey


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

The vids from Good Gravy are the shit. Although Cockpit has a dubious scene. The double drop in the opening of Gush looks hardcore. Anyone know where that is? Who's Your Daddyhas some good carnage. I recorded Paddlemania off the tv with my video camera and it's full of some great oldschool Colorado footage and Ed Lucero running Vertical Monkey in New Mexico is one of the ballsiest runs I've seen. And Buzzelmania's vids are the shit as well. Thunderballs is full of great Colorado footage. And keep an eye out for the upcoming 911 Tour video featuring Stupid Falls, Meatgrinder, Barrel Springs, OBJ, Lime creek, Homestake, a head getting ripped off on Rip Your Head Off, and myself getting defeated on the South Fork of the Rio Grande.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Coolade Coolade paddle porn*

Ok so besides all the lame playboating and old footage, Colorado Coolade did have some pure naked chick paddle porn after the credits. I think many people don't watch the credits and so they missed out. For Colorado Coolade part due we could have some gang related 303 VS 970 fight scenes oh and some chick fights too. 

-BA


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Brook, you've definelty got the coreography (sp?) down to a science. The last scene is great, who girlfreind is she?


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Ward , she is a friend of a friend......from 303 of course!
teheheh
-Best movie this year is of the extreme tuber at the Teva games!


----------

